# We've been taking in so much freight we have nowhere to put it.



## FrankM0421 (Feb 2, 2022)

What about you guys?  Even E&F has been told they would be on mandatory OT for at least a few months.  Puts are 1-2 days behind due to all the larges.  Main issue is small label drops 60k and under so most of it is pulled by the middle of shift. Not enough bulk\super bulk locations so were having 20 pallets of the same thing taking up 20 locations in the same aisle for both CR and NR and we can't consolidate it fast enough.  They even made up bulk locations in the shipping wing and we still can't store it all.  Freight is going from dock straight to bulk aisles so they don't stop unloading.   Sick off all the project poppins crap.


----------



## MrT (Feb 2, 2022)

We got communication that we are taking more freight in order to address inventory concerns in our dc.  Seems like you guys arent the only one.  We are still trying to recover from 4th quarter but just dont have the bodies to do it.


----------



## dcworker (Feb 2, 2022)

My DC just extended pick you're overtime day same day every week.


----------



## Luck (Feb 2, 2022)

Our OB plans have been much smaller that previous and our aisles are nearly full up again too. But we are in VLE mode. I dont know we have gotten to problematic levels yet.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 2, 2022)

dcworker said:


> My DC just extended pick you're overtime day same day every week.


We had that for a while where you pick and keep a mandatory OT day but Wed and Thu ended up being bigger drop days so there was a month or two when only Wed and Thu got scheduled up and the people who had those days complained so now we are back to rotating.  

I liked the fixed day because I would take Friday and some people hate Fridays so it worked for me and for Spot.  Sometimes I would end up swapping with someone who didn't want Friday for whatever other day I had.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm currently working a huge salvage drop and most of this stuff going salvage is Christmas stuff that someone from HQ OVER ordered.  Since it's Christmas stuff, it will sit there hogging up locations until we can get it knocked down which takes time because we need to keep empty trailers available to constantly load them.  It's a slog-fest.

Some double stacked bulk locations are too tall to fit through the dock door or in the trailer so I'll usually down stack them, line them up and top them off with the salvage that is Carton Air.

We don't have as much food now so if picking salvage isn't enough, consolidating isn't enough and the drops aren't enough, we may need to push the food down and bleed CR into the FD aisles.

What is everybody's thoughts on Half Smalls?  I don't think they factored in the box flaps sticking up because they open boxes in MBP.  I think we have too many Half Smalls.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Feb 2, 2022)

Luck said:


> Our OB plans have been much smaller that previous and our aisles are nearly full up again too. But we are in VLE mode. I dont know we have gotten to problematic levels yet.



We are no longer able to VLE due to people throwing labels away so they can.  Which is odd since label control is supposed to PRQ the aisles instead of sitting there talking.



ManMythMachine said:


> I'm currently working a huge salvage drop and most of this stuff going salvage is Christmas stuff that someone from HQ OVER ordered.  Since it's Christmas stuff, it will sit there hogging up locations until we can get it knocked down which takes time because we need to keep empty trailers available to constantly load them.  It's a slog-fest.
> 
> Some double stacked bulk locations are too tall to fit through the dock door or in the trailer so I'll usually down stack them, line them up and top them off with the salvage that is Carton Air.
> 
> ...



Were waiting for the xmas salvage drop.  We need it.  Just did Halloween last week.   Bin op was a big flop and slows us down.  It's like they chose perfect flat boxes to use as a guide so the not perfectly flat top boxes get caught on the rack.  Rack puters just leave them in the aisle and move on.  On top of this they never finished the bin flop because they ran out of material and are back now so were also pulling them down and stashing those in bulk aisles until they're done and can go back up.


----------



## ElectroDevil (Feb 2, 2022)

We don't have enough bodies to push truck, but hours are cut????


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 2, 2022)

There are rumors on Reddit of stores being sent a massive amount of excess Home freight to relieve storage problems at DCs. Judging by all the Brightroom crap in my backroom, those rumors seem true.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Feb 2, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> There are rumors on Reddit of stores being sent a massive amount of excess Home freight to relieve storage problems at DCs. Judging by all the Brightroom crap in my backroom, those rumors seem true.




That's the project poppins crap I said I was sick of.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 2, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> That's the project poppins crap I said I was sick of.



Yeah. You and me both. It's just relabeled Made By Design crap. Corporate really didn't need to order oodles of it.


----------



## MrT (Feb 2, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> There are rumors on Reddit of stores being sent a massive amount of excess Home freight to relieve storage problems at DCs. Judging by all the Brightroom crap in my backroom, those rumors seem true.


Yup got a ton of market today, tomorrow is home.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Feb 2, 2022)

We are having same issue of more coming in than going out.

But we chose to put absolute morons on consolidation duty.

So what they did was empty out a pallet in a rack aisle but not zero it out.

They then took those boxes to a waterfall aisle and crammed them in and just left them without reinstating them many times taking up 2 or 3 waterfall locations because it's 20+ boxes.

Now all those rack locations have pulls against them and the freight is crammed somewhere.

But it's about what you expect from our amazing management


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 3, 2022)

My take on this is freight sent from the DC is just less for them to inventory!


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Feb 3, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Yeah. You and me both. It's just relabeled Made By Design crap. Corporate really didn't need to order oodles of it.


They could order us some hangers while they're at it, we've been out for months


----------



## gracefulfillment (Feb 3, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> There are rumors on Reddit of stores being sent a massive amount of excess Home freight to relieve storage problems at DCs. Judging by all the Brightroom crap in my backroom, those rumors seem true.


I saw a communication on myday. My store is getting an additional truck and a half worth of additional home freight that won't be able to be swept back. It stays until it sells.


----------



## MrT (Feb 3, 2022)

gracefulfillment said:


> I saw a communication on myday. My store is getting an additional truck and a half worth of additional home freight that won't be able to be swept back. It stays until it sells.


Yeah the said home and sent me 1200 boxes of toys with it 😑


----------



## FrankM0421 (Feb 3, 2022)

MrT said:


> Yeah the said home and sent me 1200 boxes of toys with it 😑




I hope it was a bunch of these.  We have at least 100 pallets of them.


----------



## MrT (Feb 3, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> I hope it was a bunch of these.  We have at least 100 pallets of them.
> 
> View attachment 13317


Not so many of those but we got pallets of paw patrol towers, 3 different types of rc cars, princess houses, and who knows what else.  Every aisle has toys in it still.  We were just making headway and now were going to be put back right where we were a month ago.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Feb 3, 2022)

Yep, nearly triple what we normally do... and hours cut


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 3, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> I hope it was a bunch of these.  We have at least 100 pallets of them.
> 
> View attachment 13317


Is it bad that I thought, at first, that the bottom of the box read Super Ultimate Garbage?


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 3, 2022)

DatBoi9497 said:


> They could order us some hangers while they're at it, we've been out for months


I just noticed tonight that we had absolutely no hangars too.


----------



## brizzality (Feb 4, 2022)

Our DC same problem. The backlog of inventory is all just late arriving and now nowhere to put it. There has to be a way for it to go straight to salvage if need be. There is a massive build up of salvage and one person doing it each day. Seems they need multiple people doing it. We are back into overtime mode this week. Weather related call offs could factor into that too. We have opened up nearly all floor locations and it just keeps coming.


----------



## dcworker (Feb 6, 2022)

My DC back at 80,000 plans


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 7, 2022)

We have had a couple of trucks cancelled and/or delayed lately.

The latest one was because of snow *four days after the storms.
*
I am thinking this has more to do with getting drivers than the weather.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 8, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Yeah. You and me both. It's just relabeled Made By Design crap. Corporate really didn't need to order oodles of it.


Made by Design, Studio 69 or 62, Bright Burn Room, Mary Poppins in the Projects.... 

IT'S ALL THE SAME. 

Someone who is head of brands just making another one up to keep themselves in a job.

People say people are ordering more things online now.  If that's the case then we must be hoarding it all until they decide to do that because we are underwater on some sizes already.

I never saw this when we didn't have Half Smalls and I never saw this when Larges were 69" max tall instead of 58" like they are now.  This is the opposite of improving.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 8, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> I hope it was a bunch of these.  We have at least 100 pallets of them.
> 
> View attachment 13317


This looks pretty badass.  I was thinking of having one myself but at 200 bucks a pop I think I should buy stock in plastics instead!

I'll wait until they all end up at overstock stores.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 8, 2022)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Is it bad that I thought, at first, that the bottom of the box read Super Ultimate Garbage?


But it's real 100% authentic plastic! 

Forged by non-recycled & unrecyclable one time use materials! 

This is a Collector's Item for Mother Earth's dead pool!


----------



## FrankM0421 (Feb 13, 2022)

And just like that back to barely anything coming in or going out.  Our drop was under 20k and I'm not schedule OT!


----------



## dcworker (Feb 13, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> And just like that back to barely anything coming in or going out.  Our drop was under 20k and I'm not schedule OT!


That crazy low my  DC doing 12 hours on B key the last 5 months  back at 80-90 plans


----------



## WHS (Feb 13, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> And just like that back to barely anything coming in or going out.  Our drop was under 20k and I'm not schedule OT!


20k wtf.  I though ours was crazy small at 42k


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 13, 2022)

Our store forgot we might be busy because of the Super Bowl and Valentine's Day!


----------



## RWTM (Feb 13, 2022)

dcworker said:


> That crazy low my  DC doing 12 hours on B key the last 5 months  back at 80-90 plans


We put up numbers too. 70-80k con drops, 7k + non-con drops. Extended if wanted. Who knows what the backlogs are at


----------



## RWTM (Feb 13, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> There are rumors on Reddit of stores being sent a massive amount of excess Home freight to relieve storage problems at DCs. Judging by all the Brightroom crap in my backroom, those rumors seem true.


That stuff just sits in the NCON pit because no one sorts the heavy stuff hahaha. They’ll probably have to be reinstated and sent back into WH cuz of the labels purging. Sorry to the stores who think they’re getting all this team lift cuz your not. 
*Well it will only affect the 160 (could be more but the number fluctuates to frequently) stores we service*


----------



## MrT (Feb 13, 2022)

Kostin said:


> That stuff just sits in the NCON pit because no one sorts the heavy stuff hahaha. They’ll probably have to be reinstated and sent back into WH cuz of the labels purging. Sorry to the stores who think they’re getting all this team lift cuz your not.
> *Well it will only affect the 160 (could be more but the number fluctuates to frequently) stores we service*


I mean you sent us like 8 pallets of cube organizers 🤣


----------



## RWTM (Feb 13, 2022)

MrT said:


> I mean you sent us like 8 pallets of cube organizers 🤣


Did they arrive damaged? We just started using tier racks again and since the stuff just sits in the pit the GPM’ers have to push these pallets forward destroying the cartons while doing so. You should see the 50, 60, 70 inch tvs I damage out due to the same issue


----------



## MrT (Feb 13, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Did they arrive damaged? We just started using tier racks again and since the stuff just sits in the pit the GPM’ers have to push these pallets forward destroying the cartons while doing so. You should see the 50, 60, 70 inch tvs I damage out due to the same issue. I try to damage them out and unload it so you guys don’t actually get it damaged


No they were all full pallets pretty well stacked and wrapped or at least rubber banded.  Dont need like 40 of the same cube organizers though


----------



## RWTM (Feb 13, 2022)

MrT said:


> No they were all full pallets pretty well stacked and wrapped or at least rubber banded.  Dont need like 40 of the same cube organizers though


Say less won’t happen again


----------



## downset00 (Feb 14, 2022)

My DC went from 40 to 90 people per department, with new hires still coming in.  After fall season, the OT went away like usual but like other DC’s, we have no room to put anything. More and more reserve comes in but we aren’t sending it out. We’re told that it’s all freight that was supposed to be here before Christmas. We are flexing home 20-30 people a day in each department including new hires less than 90 days(in my opinion, they should stay to train and learn there job especially the ones getting there bonuses even though they called off multiple days). Our backlog and que keep rising and they tell us we will eventually be working plenty of OT, once they get things figured 
out. They seem to be too focused on if you have a a mask on or not to care about anything else.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 14, 2022)

downset00 said:


> My DC went from 40 to 90 people per department, with new hires still coming in.  After fall season, the OT went away like usual but like other DC’s, we have no room to put anything. More and more reserve comes in but we aren’t sending it out. We’re told that it’s all freight that was supposed to be here before Christmas. We are flexing home 20-30 people a day in each department including new hires less than 90 days(in my opinion, they should stay to train and learn there job especially the ones getting there bonuses even though they called off multiple days). Our backlog and que keep rising and they tell us we will eventually be working plenty of OT, once they get things figured
> out. They seem to be too focused on if you have a a mask on or not to care about anything else.


What was the point in verifying vaccines when I was probably the first in my building to submit both of my vaccines just as the link went live on Workday. Now my SOM is always on my ass for my mask. I wear glasses too. Better get those CA ready cuz idc


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 15, 2022)

Kostin said:


> That stuff just sits in the NCON pit because no one sorts the heavy stuff hahaha. They’ll probably have to be reinstated and sent back into WH cuz of the labels purging. Sorry to the stores who think they’re getting all this team lift cuz your not.


One OM and people cherry pick freight.  One OM and two Leaders and people still cherry pick freight.  Hash tag winning.

Walmart ended masks for their employees here.  I think Target will be leaning that way unless we get hit with another surge.


----------



## WHS (Feb 16, 2022)

ManMythMachine said:


> Walmart ended masks for their employees here.  I think Target will be leaning that way unless we get hit with another surge.


Apparently the CDC will be releasing relaxed mask guidelines next week.  I’m sure we’ll get a mask update then but not any sooner


----------



## Hal (Feb 17, 2022)

Its gonna be case by case. Some places will relax some won't. Where I am, its going to be a bit longer before we're mask free again.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 18, 2022)

dcworker said:


> My DC back at 80,000 plans


We chillin I guess


----------



## RWTM (Feb 18, 2022)

MrT said:


> Not so many of those but we got pallets of paw patrol towers, 3 different types of rc cars, princess houses, and who knows what else.  Every aisle has toys in it still.  We were just making headway and now were going to be put back right where we were a month ago.


Brown/purple little boxes usually flow? Good #’s?


----------



## RWTM (Feb 18, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> I hope it was a bunch of these.  We have at least 100 pallets of them.
> 
> View attachment 13317


Lmao


----------

